# Columbia firebolt or newsboy, X-53 tank



## Blackout (Jan 28, 2017)

Want to buy, Columbia firebolt  or better yet Columbia newsboy frame/complete bike, x-53 tank. convo with pics./price please.


----------



## Blackout (Feb 7, 2017)

bump


----------



## kirk thomas (Feb 20, 2017)

I have these for $40 shipped, they are 23" wide.


----------



## kirk thomas (Feb 21, 2017)

These are still available


----------



## Blackout (Feb 26, 2017)

Still looking for Columbia frame/bike and x-53 tank
Thanks but did find a set of bars


----------

